# Recording MU session musicians



## cato (May 5, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm working on a low budget feature at the moment and am really keen to record live strings (a quartet or even just a violin + cello), however, I've been warned about the complications of using Musician Union session musicians as there are minimum rates for film according to their PACT agreement and even limits on how long the recodings can be used in the intro / outro music for a film:

https://www.musiciansunion.org.uk/H...and-Film-Agreements/AGre/PACT-MU-Agreement-v1

What do you normally do when recording strings for a super low-budget feature? The money available is very small, so I'm wondering if doing a remote session with non-MU musicians instead of hiring a studio + MU string players might be a feasible way to get this done...

Lastly, is there such a thing as a full buyout so I could use the recordings as I wish in future? Or do you need to relicense / agree further fees if I wanted to use it in things like like library music and advertising?

Any advice greatly appreciated!

Cato


----------



## Daryl (May 5, 2019)

You need to look at the low movie rate
There is no such thing as a buy-out, at least in your budget.
If you want more flexibility, and a buyout, record somewhere like Hungary


----------



## cato (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for getting back to me @Daryl - are there any places in particular you recommend I look at in Hungary? Would doing this with a US-based remote strings company work as well? i.e. any non-MU / UK-based set up?

Also, if an MU member is offering their string services through a third-party platform and is willing to sign a release form, would that be another potential way of doing this?


----------



## Daryl (May 5, 2019)

Without pushing ourselves, we organise this sort of thing all the time in Hungary:

www.maestromusicuk.com

If a musician signs a release form, you're always good to go.


----------



## cato (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for this, I’ll take a look at your site - by the way, are you related to Isobel Griffiths by any chance?


----------



## Québ (May 5, 2019)

cato said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working on a low budget feature at the moment and am really keen to record live strings (a quartet or even just a violin + cello), however, I've been warned about the complications of using Musician Union session musicians as there are minimum rates for film according to their PACT agreement and even limits on how long the recodings can be used in the intro / outro music for a film:
> 
> ...



Just how low is low?


----------



## cato (May 6, 2019)

Hi Queb,

I’d prefer not to say specific figures, but for everything (my fee included) it’s in the 4 figure range.

I’d love to do this properly with MU session musicians in person as I know how talented they are and I believe in paying musicians properly wherever possible. But I suspect the budget this time will put me outside of that scope which is why I’m considering alternatives.


----------



## Daryl (May 6, 2019)

Québ said:


> Just how low is low?


FYI, "low budget" is a film with a total budget (excluding marketing) of under £20million.

D


----------



## Daryl (May 6, 2019)

cato said:


> Hi Queb,
> 
> I’d prefer not to say specific figures, but for everything (my fee included) it’s in the 4 figure range.
> 
> I’d love to do this properly with MU session musicians in person as I know how talented they are and I believe in paying musicians properly wherever possible. But I suspect the budget this time will put me outside of that scope which is why I’m considering alternatives.


Always better to hire some musicians, no matter where they come from, than no musicians.


----------



## Québ (May 6, 2019)

Daryl said:


> FYI, "low budget" is a film with a total budget (excluding marketing) of under £20million.
> 
> D


I’m not asking about the film, but about the recording budget.


----------



## Daryl (May 6, 2019)

Québ said:


> I’m not asking about the film, but about the recording budget.


However, the MU fee depends on the film budget, not the recording budget, so it is relevant.


----------



## Québ (May 6, 2019)

Daryl said:


> Always better to hire some musicians, no matter where they come from, than no musicians.


When you’ll get the numbers, pm me. I


Daryl said:


> However, the MU fee depends on the film budget, not the recording budget, so it is relevant.


yes but we’re not under mu’s juridiction


----------



## Daryl (May 7, 2019)

Québ said:


> When you’ll get the numbers, pm me. I



Sorry, I don't understand.

"yes but we’re not under mu’s juridiction[/QUOTE]"
If you record MU members, those recordings are under the jurisdiction of English law, using the PACT agreement, and the contract you sign states as much. If you record under the "low movie rate" the film company has to be prepared to prove the budget to the satisfaction of the MU. If it doesn't want to do this, the top rate applies. As far as usage is concerned, try to use those recordings for anything other than the agreed purpose, and there will be an injunction and the whole film goes down the crapper...!


----------



## Brookspeare (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi - are you still looking for a remote string quartet / remote cellist? Take a look at our site: https://brookspearemusic.com/

I am a cellist & also run Leos Strings (https://leos-strings.com/)

If you're still looking for musicians, get in touch and we can discuss more 

R



cato said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working on a low budget feature at the moment and am really keen to record live strings (a quartet or even just a violin + cello), however, I've been warned about the complications of using Musician Union session musicians as there are minimum rates for film according to their PACT agreement and even limits on how long the recodings can be used in the intro / outro music for a film:
> 
> ...


----------

